# Cannabis Runts



## High (May 4, 2016)

So I almost forgot that I planted a runt outside (I figured it would be easy to hide). Has anyone ever grown a runt to full bloom before? What was your experience like?


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2016)

I had a twin from seed last year. I put them both in the ground, i probably only got an ounce off the runt.


----------



## High (May 4, 2016)

An ounce! That would be awesome compared to having nothing from my Papaya grow. I don't even know if it's a female yet, but if it is I'm cloning that mama and using her as a mother even if she only gives up an ounce at a time...lol. On principle I don't want to buy any more Papaya seeds. Once she (hopefully) gets a little bigger I'll start topping her. My first outdoor grow! I should take a picture and share! So tiny!


----------



## pcduck (May 4, 2016)

All my runts were a waste of time compared to a healthy girl. With indoors it is also a waste of space, but my worms love them.


----------



## High (May 4, 2016)

pcduck said:


> All my runts were a waste of time compared to a healthy girl. With indoors it is also a waste of space, but my worms love them.



Worms rock


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2016)

I think papaya is a great strain. Maybe start a journal and see if runt clones produce more runts... I would guess so but i haven't ever seen it done.. Being a clone seems like it would be exact of it's mom..


----------



## tcbud (May 5, 2016)

What defines a runt? Shorter than its sister seeds when planted at the same time? I have one that fits that description. Had to take the seed shell off it when just sprouted. The leaf was twisted because of that.

Wonder should I replace it now.


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2016)

TC, you will know in a couple of weeks if she takes off with the others.


----------

